# Possibly silly question: what size duralex with v60?



## Montybeans (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all, hoping someone can help.

My other half loves his coffee and is currently interested in pour-over and drip filters. We have a v60 and he will be getting a hario kettle jug for Christmas









I'm thinking that a set of duralex glasses will make a nice stocking filler to go with, but I'm not sure what size to go for. Normally I would just ask him, but if I do that he will probably guess what I'm up to!

Any other suggestions for gifts are gratefully received too









thanks x


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For brewed coffee making, you're looking at 5-8fl oz or 150-250ml cups. Problem with Duralex glasses is the coffee can make the glass a bit hot to pick up without a handle. It might sound counterintuitive, but you actually want the cup/glass you're using to leach away heat reasonably quickly. Drinking hot coffee - 70c upwards doesn't do the flavour and aroma a lot of good. As coffee cools, the flavour becomes more accessible. So, a good choice is anything made of fine china/porcelain - quite thin. Denby do some really nice mugs - white china. Have a look at the website. They do a large and a small (Grace China Small Mug - on offer at £6.00) - it's plenty big enough - really good quality and perfect for brewed coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Montybeans,

Not a stupid question at all...perhaps one that will have a variety of answers depending on who you ask?

My answer would be that for a V60 01, I would use 10-13g of coffee grinds to make 120-190ml of drink, in the cup. A 6oz glass should be fine, erring towards the lower end/medium.

For a V60 02 size cone, I would use 15-25g of coffee grinds to make 180-370ml of drink in the cup. 8-10oz glass?

Or split the difference & go 8oz?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Only un-asked questions are silly.

I would suggest a Marco Uber Grinder as the ultimate present for a filter coffee other-half ; )

You didnt mention budget


----------



## Montybeans (Nov 7, 2013)

haha I just looked up the uber grinder, he'd be lucky! At the moment, he has an Iberital grinder, a gaggia classic (which he's pimped with a decent steam wand and a naked portafilter... but that's collecting dust at the moment while he explores his drip filter obsession, hehe).

He's got a Hario 01 cone v60, so it sounds like 6oz are going to be the way forward. Or maybe I'll go 8oz and get him a bigger cone too. Decisions, decisions!

@systemic kid thank you for the ideas - we have lots of chinaware, and he's a bit of a hipster on the quiet (!), so he'll like the hipster glassware option, heh. We went to Notes (off trafalgar square) at the weekend, and they serve their coffee in duralex, which gave me the idea that they might be a fun (if short lived, once he realises that they aren't actually ideal for the job!) stocking filler.

I'm thinking little accessories really - stocking fillers up to about £20 - for example I'm thinking of one of these: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/filter-starter-pack or maybe a couple of their £12.50 bags.

Thanks for the warm welcome, all - posting for the first time on a specialist forum is always a bit daunting, but you've made me feel at home already







x


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would definately look into the 01 cone and the 01 range server (Hario's own glass carafe).

I bought these recently and love them; I had the 02 cone, but I found it a little too big for making a single cup, but I guess this depends on personal brew style.



Montybeans said:


> haha I just looked up the uber grinder, he'd be lucky! At the moment, he has an Iberital grinder, a gaggia classic (which he's pimped with a decent steam wand and a naked portafilter... but that's collecting dust at the moment while he explores his drip filter obsession, hehe).
> 
> He's got a Hario 01 cone v60, so it sounds like 6oz are going to be the way forward. Or maybe I'll go 8oz and get him a bigger cone too. Decisions, decisions!
> 
> ...


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I would love if someone offered me this

http://webrew.bigcartel.com/product/dekanter


----------

